# Judging kovachii and its hybrids - How is it done?



## silence882 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi all,

How is judging kovachii and its hybrids handled? In my experience, the blooms fully open flat, but only stay that way for a day or so before they start to reflex.

Do you just have to hope that the day your bloom opens is on the day of judging? Or is the judging more lenient on a bloom that has clearly been open longer?

Have any standards or guidelines been published?

--Stephen


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 4, 2018)

im not an accredited judge.
I understand you judge what's in front of you. Not what was or could be. There is some allowance for 'damage in transit' but that's it.
Each country has its own standards for judging - variably based on strict measurements and criteria to an 'appreciation' method. Most national societies publish the 'standards'.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2018)

Timing is critical with Pk. Personally, I've only seen a couple at shows. I think that since legal PK have only been small and once big multi-growth cultivated plants start to show up the standards will be totally revised. I am also not an accredited judge!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 5, 2018)

I sat in on a judging of a kovachii..and some other plants before...usually, it is what the flower is showing at the time..although some judges will disregard a maybe flower that is on a plant that is first or second bloom. 

As far as PK hybrids ...good luck ever having one that will get an award


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2018)

There will be a big La Vingtaine, Glen Decker, or Haley Decker that will do very well. The Gen 1 hybrids, not so much in comparison to the Pk parent.


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 9, 2018)

Looking at the awards, most of the FCC's are around 15 cm, so either they're smaller than average, or they were judged just after they opened.


----------

